#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Importar backup outlook .pst para thunderbird

## lfernandosg

como faço para importar um backup do microsoft outlook .pst para o thunderbird do linux?? comprei um dell XPS M1330 que vem com ubuntu e não quero tirá-lo.

----------


## ronanbnu

Uma das maneiras mas faceis é criar uma conta IMAP no seu servidor de emails, e enviar todos os seus emails atuais para essa conta IMAP, depois configurar uma conta IMAP no Thunderbird e transferir os emails para a pasta local no seu Thunderbird.

Para importar o contatos, o caminho mais facil é instlar o thunderbird no Windows XP e importar diretamente do outlook, depois exportar os contatos a partir do thunderbird e então importar no Thunderbird no seu Ubuntu.

----------


## lfernandosg

meu servidor de e-mail não é na empresa.

----------


## ronanbnu

mas nao tem problema, com certeza seu serviço de hospedagem deve oferecer suporte a IMAP

----------


## lfernandosg

o outlook está no vista 64 bits então instalei o thunderbird 64 bits mas não importou...deu erro:

não foi possível localizar o e-mail para importar.o que pode ser se estou usando o outllok 2003 normalmente?

----------


## lfernandosg

estou com o thunderbird no windows...copiei a pastas pois tinha migrado tudo do outlook e joguei no linux...tudo perfeito só que só consigo enviar/receber mensagens pelo thunderbird do windows pois no linux diz que não foi possível conectar ao servidor nfa.com.br que no caso é o meu pop/smtp o que pode ser pois no windos só foi importar do outlook e peguei as mesmas configurações do thunder do window e joguei no linux mas não recebe nem enviar e dá a mensagem acima, já removi as configurações e e fiz novamente e nada.


meu pop/smt requer autenticação no outlook.

----------

